# How do yall feel about snagging fish?



## cfishluver44 (Jan 28, 2012)

No higher horser here. everyone has done it from time to time. how do you feel about it. Do you think it should be legal in georgia.


----------



## Ahab (Jan 28, 2012)

Personally, I don't like it and it shouldn't be legal. Unsportsman-like.


----------



## krazywayne (Jan 28, 2012)

i think it is very effective at catching mullet in santee and that is all


----------



## warronl (Jan 28, 2012)

cfishluver44 said:


> No higher horser here. everyone has done it from time to time. how do you feel about it. Do you think it should be legal in georgia.



Not everyone has snagged a fish. My dad and I watched a guy snagging bedding bass after bedding bass one day, and it was one of the very few times I saw him irritated. To each his/her own, but I'm proud to say that it's not something I've ever done.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 28, 2012)

I've never snagged a fish. Never tried to.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 28, 2012)

cfishluver44 said:


> No higher horser here. everyone has done it from time to time. how do you feel about it. Do you think it should be legal in georgia.



What are you talking about everyone has done it from time to time, if your talking bass or gamefish, no I have never done it. Baitfish yes, and no big deal!! Purposely snagging fish is no different then shooting a deer with its head in the cornpile!! It unethical!!


----------



## brianj (Jan 28, 2012)

Never purposely snagged a fish and have no plans too. I definitely thing snagging bedding fish should be illegal.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 28, 2012)

cfishluver44 said:


> everyone has done it from time to time.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## blink (Jan 28, 2012)

I say its about on par with using methbait.


----------



## massafibassa (Jan 28, 2012)

Wrong , just wrong !


----------



## blink (Jan 28, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=629612&highlight=


----------



## warronl (Jan 28, 2012)

fburris said:


> Where are the mods? Hello.



I agree, this  should be ended before it gets really ugly.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Jan 28, 2012)

Intentionally snagging bedding fish is about as low as it gets, and should absolutely be illegal -- with some VERY stiff fines involved. Steve78 summed it up well in comparing it to hunting deer over a corn pile. Or "shining" for deer at night. Anyone who does that is a total low-life and gives all sportsmen (and sportswomen!) a bad name. It is completely unethical. And NO, most of us have NOT ever done that and never will. Do you really believe that "EVERYONE has done it from time to time"????? If so, perhaps you should consider another hobby.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 28, 2012)

While I consider it totally unethical and say absolutely not in this day and time, I have to admit to snagging mullet at the Sunshine Skyway back in the early '70's... I was a kid with a bunch of other fishermen and it seemed to be the thing to do ...I watched other people do it for years and believe it was legal  back then..HUGE schools would come by and people up and down the bridges would grab their dedicated snaggin' pole and try to get a few... There wasn't much concern for C&R back then, everybody that fished was eating their catch...And they were plentiful...Last time I saw a school of mullet at the Skyway, the fish were a quarter of the size and the school might have had a couple of dozen fish instead of hundreds and hundreds... Yes the commercial netters and all the problems associated with growth of a community contributed to the downfall... I'd rather take a mental pic of a fish that I can see and can't outsmart with a lure or bait than to ever snag another again, even a bait fish...Sorry for the rant but I can't believe somebody would want to "catch" a fish that way...


----------



## packrat (Jan 28, 2012)

*??....*

What if you aim for the lips with a live minnow on the hook


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 28, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Speak for yourself.



^^ What Avatar said ,,, 

I have used a telephone about 40 years ago though,,fed us kids supper


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> ^^ What Avatar said ,,,
> 
> I have used a telephone about 40 years ago though,,fed us kids supper




Same here,when I was a kid the family would get together and wade the creeks around the house calling up the little catfish.I wouldn't dream of doing it now but I always thought it was how you got supper when it was needed.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've accidentally snagged a striper from time to time while snagging bunker up in jersey. You snag a bunker or herring on your weighted treble and liveline it. The stripers I've snagged have always swam off in good shape and it was never intentional. Maybe the original poster was speaking about accidental snagging which had happened to me quite often on lanier using crankbaits.


----------



## krazywayne (Jan 28, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> While I consider it totally unethical and say absolutely not in this day and time, I have to admit to snagging mullet at the Sunshine Skyway back in the early '70's... I was a kid with a bunch of other fishermen and it seemed to be the thing to do ...I watched other people do it for years and believe it was legal  back then..HUGE schools would come by and people up and down the bridges would grab their dedicated snaggin' pole and try to get a few... There wasn't much concern for C&R back then, everybody that fished was eating their catch...And they were plentiful...Last time I saw a school of mullet at the Skyway, the fish were a quarter of the size and the school might have had a couple of dozen fish instead of hundreds and hundreds... Yes the commercial netters and all the problems associated with growth of a community contributed to the downfall... I'd rather take a mental pic of a fish that I can see and can't outsmart with a lure or bait than to ever snag another again, even a bait fish...Sorry for the rant but I can't believe somebody would want to "catch" a fish that way...




I agree, I was on Santee with some buddies a few years back and they were snagging mullet. I jumped in and tried to get a few. Then I asked if they had a cast net. They said yes, so in 2 throws we had our bait and moved on to bigger cats! As for snagging just to be snagging. I agree it should be illegal and carry a fine of major proportions.


----------



## jkk6028 (Jan 28, 2012)

cfishluver44 said:


> No higher horser here. everyone has done it from time to time. how do you feel about it. Do you think it should be legal in georgia.



never done it, don't plan on it. i'll just stick with the rod and reel


----------



## jkk6028 (Jan 28, 2012)

Steve78 said:


> Purposely snagging fish is no different then shooting a deer with its head in the cornpile!! It unethical!!



i agree but you can now legally do that in part of georgia


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Jan 28, 2012)

jerseycat9 said:


> I've accidentally snagged a striper from time to time while snagging bunker up in jersey. You snag a bunker or herring on your weighted treble and liveline it. The stripers I've snagged have always swam off in good shape and it was never intentional. Maybe the original poster was speaking about accidental snagging which had happened to me quite often on lanier using crankbaits.



IF that's what the OP was refering to, then my bad! However, the general phrasing makes me believe that he is refering to intentionally snagging gamefish. If you are starving and it's for food, then you do what you've gotta do. But to consider that sporting in any way is just plain warped! 
I knew a guy, way back in high school in the late 70's, who had two HUGE bass mounted on his wall that he had snagged off of beds (of course, that's not what he told people, but I was fishing at the same farm pond when he snagged one of them and he actually bragged about snagging the other one). Isn't that like getting a buck mounted after you hit him with your truck or found him dead on the side of the road??? And then claiming you patterned him and tracked him all season while waiting for a clean shot?? Maybe I'm just on my "high horse", but that is just inherently wrong in my book. I was raised better than that.


----------



## warronl (Jan 28, 2012)

I work with a guy that has a bass on his wall that weighed over 12 lbs. He snagged that fish off a bed and had it mounted. Me personally, I would have been ashamed to take that fish to the taxidermist, and have them know that I snagged it.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 29, 2012)

jkk6028 said:


> i agree but you can now legally do that in part of georgia



True...but that's an argument for a different forum on the ethics of it


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it is OK as long as you snag them in the mouth!


----------



## Zebco 33 (Jan 29, 2012)

Never intentionally done it and never will.  

Snagging is a technique that should be reserved for the food industry.  IMHO.

The challenge of trying to entice a fish to bite our lures or live baits is a sport.  Maybe the reason why it is called "sport fishing".

There are some areas where snagging maybe legal.  I am not sure to be honest.  "I have never been compelled to see if I am breaking the law".

Not sure why it might be anywhere as all fish eat something to survive.  That fact makes them catchable using some sort of conventional technique.

I could think of 2 areas were the country could use some snaggers.  Maybe for Asian Carp or Snakeheads that are destroying the natural balance in certain lakes and rivers.


----------



## littlejon (Jan 29, 2012)

cfishluver44 said:


> No higher horser here. everyone has done it from time to time. how do you feel about it. Do you think it should be legal in georgia.




Sorry, never had and never will. Its just not for me. Maybe there is place for it. Over populated lake or someone just needs to eat or feed a family.


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Jan 29, 2012)

I was fishing a tournament a few years ago. I saw a largemouth on bed. I saw her nose down, gills flare, I set the hook and it stuck her just under the dorsal fin. She weighed just under 6lbs. I weighed her and Released her. It was totally unintended. But I've often wondered how much money I've lost over the years to people who would snag one off the bed.


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to clarify. I weighed her with my scales, not at the weigh in. I released her then and there.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 29, 2012)

there sure is a lot of people that say they never have and never will....but i always see more empty beds than i do beds with fish on them.... just saying


----------



## pbradley (Jan 29, 2012)

cfishluver44 said:


> No higher horser here. everyone has done it from time to time. how do you feel about it. Do you think it should be legal in georgia.




Unethical. Never done it, never will.


----------



## warronl (Jan 29, 2012)

bigdaddyrabbit77 said:


> there sure is a lot of people that say they never have and never will....but i always see more empty beds than i do beds with fish on them.... just saying



Sight fishing for bedding is easy enough without having to snag 'em. The guy I posted about was snagging buck bass off beds. The only thing easier to catch than a buck bass on a bed, is maybe bedding bluegill.


----------



## joe k (Jan 29, 2012)

When I was a kid I used to snag salmon in the harbors in Chicago and Wisconsin. Not very sporting but since they are not going to bite and will die very soon, didn't seem to be an issue. How else can a kid catch a 30 lb salmon from shore? I think the practice has since been outlawed.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jan 29, 2012)

i rank it right there with targeting bedding fish.....about the same amount of sport involved in both..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2012)

I know an ole timer around here that will shoot bedding bass.  He has deer stands strategically placed around his pond and when he spots a big bass on bed he'll shoot right beside the bass.  The percussion knocks them out for a short period of time, he claims a thutty thutty works best...


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 29, 2012)

warronl said:


> I agree, this  should be ended before it gets really ugly.



Agreed !!!  Never done it, don't plan on doing it, and can't stand the comment that everyone has done it......


----------



## packrat (Jan 29, 2012)

*Snag*

Let me put a "snag" in the snag discussion, Why do we not want this done;
1.Because it affects your chances of catching the fish in the future or because it is considered unsportsmanlike?
2. Is it unethical if it  is a bass only, or do other less trophy-like species get included?
3. Without even considering GA law; would bow-fishing not be considered high-tech snagging?
Got a feeling some folks don't like things because they are afraid somebody else is benefiting, whether right or wrong.
Honestly, I'm not a "specialty" or tournament type of fisherman. I'm more the Tom Sawyer type,
for the time I would spend trying to snag fish, I can easily get a tube of crickets or a bucket of spring lizards and fill the livewell.
That being said, I release around 95% of all the fish I catch.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 29, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> ... and can't stand the comment that everyone has done it......



That's what made me think the OP was just a lame attempt at


----------



## jerseycat9 (Jan 29, 2012)

GunslingerG20 said:


> IF that's what the OP was refering to, then my bad! However, the general phrasing makes me believe that he is refering to intentionally snagging gamefish. If you are starving and it's for food, then you do what you've gotta do. But to consider that sporting in any way is just plain warped!
> I knew a guy, way back in high school in the late 70's, who had two HUGE bass mounted on his wall that he had snagged off of beds (of course, that's not what he told people, but I was fishing at the same farm pond when he snagged one of them and he actually bragged about snagging the other one). Isn't that like getting a buck mounted after you hit him with your truck or found him dead on the side of the road??? And then claiming you patterned him and tracked him all season while waiting for a clean shot?? Maybe I'm just on my "high horse", but that is just inherently wrong in my book. I was raised better than that.


Yep your right! Didn't know the OP has had a history of questionable threads/posts like this. Guess it's best this one goes away as it seems to be a trolling attempt. Sorry I didn't do the research before I gave him some backup.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know an ole timer around here that will shoot bedding bass.  He has deer stands strategically placed around his pond and when he spots a big bass on bed he'll shoot right beside the bass.  The percussion knocks them out for a short period of time, he claims a thutty thutty works best...



Daddy did it back days of my youth.  He used a 45-70.

No intentional snag unless and until I get hungry enough.  Then all is fair.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 30, 2012)

It isn't fishing.


----------



## TheBishop (Jan 30, 2012)

I have never snagged a bass, not intentionally anyways. I get a thrill out of fooling them, and snagging aint fooling.  Do We need a law agianst it?  Nah, the ones that will follow it do that anyways. 

I haved snagged a carp or 2, released unaharmed.  Thats more than I can say about the thirty I saw floating at little river park one night. Shot in the head and dumped.  Makes me upset, but not enough to go around looking to outlaw bowfishing.  

Remember the law doesn't stop anything, just punishes after the fact.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 30, 2012)

It's like baiting ducks and then saying how great of a duck hunt you had. The fourth ring of I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men- is reserved for snaggers...


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 30, 2012)

Hilarious!!! I'm sorry. I didn't know hello minus the o was off limits!


----------



## cfishluver44 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am happy that alot people are be truthfully on the subject. A few higer horser slip in, but that only.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 31, 2012)

once in a while you'll catch a bedding bass in the side of the face with a jerkbait,she'll swat at it defensively.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you people get that hungry and the best idea  you can come up with is to go snag a fish, then maybe that's why you are hungry.


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Jan 31, 2012)

In my opinion, snagging a fish is not "catching" a fish. I take the enjoyment of fishing from fooling a fish into thinking that my hunk of metal and plastic is something tasty. If you snag it, you've fooled nobody, it's not fishing to me.


----------



## ylhatch (Feb 2, 2012)

snagged fish eat just like the ones caught in the lips


----------



## snapdog (Feb 2, 2012)

I would never do it .  Unfortunately it is legal in Alabama and there are lots of people doing it .   Makes me sick every time I see it done.


----------



## ngoodson (Feb 2, 2012)

ylhatch said:


> snagged fish eat just like the ones caught in the lips



And kissing your sister probably feels the same as kissing any other woman....but I guess there's different strokes for different folks. For the record, you can count me out of the snagging and the sister kissing.


----------



## shawshank (Mar 30, 2015)

This old thread made me think of the guys I saw snagging carp on Lanier last spring.


----------



## NCummins (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll try to snag a Gar or carp every now and then, other than that I think it's pretty low down.
But what's the difference between snagging and bow fishing? It really is just a poor mans bow fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

Snagging suckers is a tradition in this part of the country that goes way back before my time. There is even a season. Snagging a sucker is nowhere as easy as it sounds. It requires stealth, because the fish spook easily when on the shoal. They are starting to come on the shoals now. I plan to be on the river bank this week, in hopes of getting 4 or 5. Oh yeah I love to eat them. Would never snag a bass.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 30, 2015)

For all those against snagging, how do you feel about bow fishing?

I'd think grabbing a slick slimy fish with a hook on the end of a fishing line takes a lot more skill than shooting one with an arrow moving at 300 fps while the fish is in a spotlight.  

If you're fishing for food, snagging doesn't sound any more "unethical" than clobbering a cow upside the head with a hammer or dropping a whitetail at 100 yards with a .300 mag for that matter.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

Seeing a truck up here this time of the year with a "grab pole" hanging over the tailgate is not unusual. A lot of these people would never think about putting a bass in the cooler. I would say they are mostly fine sportsmen and outdoorsmen. Like anything else every group has it's bad apples.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

Fish fight  a lot harder when you hook 'em in the tail, so wouldn't that make it more sporting?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

i just assume to snag a fish than to look at it


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 30, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I've never snagged a fish. Never tried to.



+1

Are you talking about snagging one on purpose that you can see?  Like off the bed?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 30, 2015)

Snagging > bumping old threads


----------



## PopPop (Mar 30, 2015)

I saw a thing on TV a while back where a bunch of folks in PA had tree stands over the river to shoot carp with deer rifles. 
Really, I did.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 30, 2015)

shawshank said:


> This old thread made me think of the guys I saw snagging carp on Lanier last spring.





NCummins said:


> I'll try to snag a Gar or carp every now and then, other than that I think it's pretty low down.
> But what's the difference between snagging and bow fishing? It really is just a poor mans bow fishing.


Here's from experience, first hand.
In the late 80's we knew a place that was full of carp. We would go after school 3 or 4 of us. You could cast all the way across, so we'd put 2 people on each side. Cast reel jerk reel jerk and catch the fool out of carp until......................................that one day when two other folks were there and one left, made a phone call and 2 sheriff deputies showed up. They nicely took our rods and carried them for us as we were escorted back to the county jail. Once there we were led into a room where we got to sit for about an hour and wait. Whom we were waiting on was the GW. Had it not been for the fact that we knew him, went to school with both his boys who knows what it would have cost us. We were given a talk that how once you snag one and it gets off the hook they can setup infection which can spread to other fish. We were made to go back and fill up 3 - 50 gallon size trash bags full of trash and take it off. 


As for bowfishing, usually you kill the fish and pull it in. What we were doing took no talent or skill other than being able to cast, reel, jerk, repeat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> I ain't ever going fishing with you





Snaggin, I meant SNAGGIN . .


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 30, 2015)

I used to know a guy who had a 9-lb. brown trout hanging on the wall. When I asked about it he matter-of factly told me he killed it with a .22 rifle and a coleman lantern one night after it had broken him off several times in the past. It lived under a rootwad in a fairly small creek which was later dynamited out to prevent flooding. He said every time he hung it it would wrap him up in the roots and break off. I would have had to just keep going back and trying- just hanging one like that would be a rush! He said the taxidermist just laughed when he saw the hole in its head. This was in the mid 70s when attitudes were a bit different.


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Only a loser intentionally snags bass off a bed , you asked this is my answer . If your hungry get a job .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Snagging suckers is a tradition in this part of the country that goes way back before my time. There is even a season. Snagging a sucker is nowhere as easy as it sounds. It requires stealth, because the fish spook easily when on the shoal. They are starting to come on the shoals now. I plan to be on the river bank this week, in hopes of getting 4 or 5. Oh yeah I love to eat them. Would never snag a bass.



Ohio had sucker snagging season as well. The red horse would stack below a low water bridge during their run in a nearby state park. Pretty busy place during the run.


----------



## Cbrad (Mar 30, 2015)

I will admit that ive done it once about 8 years ago. I did it bc i was trying to get my favorite lure back. I had a huge bsss probobly about 7 or 8 lbs and she broke my line and a couple hours later she swam right pass me with it in her mouth so i snaggned her. Got my lure back and i set her free. That was the first and last time.


----------



## NCummins (Mar 30, 2015)

Best fight I ever had was a snagged fish.
Snagged a 30lb carp in the tail with a deep diving Norman crankbait, of course it was accidental, but quite the rush none the less.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2015)

NCummins said:


> Best fight I ever had was a snagged fish.
> Snagged a 30lb carp in the tail with a deep diving Norman crankbait, of course it was accidental, but quite the rush none the less.



I hooked about a twenty-lb carp in the tail with a Rapala ice jig while jigging for walleye about 2AM one night. That durn sure woke me up! It about spooled my reel, and burned a blister on my thumb. I thought I had the next world record walleye on there until I got it to the top and saw that big red tail pop out of the water.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think everyone should wear jeans with a belt and no underwear showing, sagging is just plain wrong.


----------



## Mr Warren (Mar 31, 2015)

IMHO - it's unethical to snag any fish that will readily take a baited hook.
  Other fish - however you take them - I don't care.
  When we were kids - my buddy and I were fishing for White Bass in the spring, off of a bridge on a river that flowed into Lake Erie in Michigan. One real warm morning, we noticed huge schools of big lake Carp swimming under the bridge just under the surface, heading up stream to spawn. Being real young - neither of us had ever hooked a very big fish - and some of those carp were true monsters.
  We decided to try to snag one of them just to feel how it was to have a big strong fish on the line. So we found some big treble hooks  and tied a big sinker on the end of the line and tied the treble on about 18 inches above that and would cast out beyond the schools and reel up alongside one of them and give a big jerk. And most times, we just wound up with one big scale on the hook, but one day - it must have been the mother of all carp came swimming past real slow surrounded by a lot of smaller fish. I hollered at  Jim to come look at this monster - it looked like a utility pole going past and we were both afraid to hook into it with our light weight bait casters - but Jim talked me into giving it a whirl seeing as how I had just bought 100 yds. of black nylon line. (this was in the early 50's and we were both pretty poor.)
  Well - I did hook that old girl and I'm not sure that she ever knew she was hooked - she just kept swimming up stream real slow, till almost all my new line was gone and I could see the spool and I thought she was gonna spool me and I could not afford to buy more line. So I let as much slack in the line as I could and she stopped and just then - on the slack line - the hook came loose. What a relief and a good lesson for a kid (be careful what you wish for). It was like being hooked up to a Submarine, I think.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 31, 2015)

ripplerider said:


> I used to know a guy who had a 9-lb. brown trout hanging on the wall. When I asked about it he matter-of factly told me he killed it with a .22 rifle and a coleman lantern one night after it had broken him off several times in the past. It lived under a rootwad in a fairly small creek which was later dynamited out to prevent flooding. He said every time he hung it it would wrap him up in the roots and break off. I would have had to just keep going back and trying- just hanging one like that would be a rush! He said the taxidermist just laughed when he saw the hole in its head. This was in the mid 70s when attitudes were a bit different.



-I know of a good eating place that has a few big Browns and 'Bow's hanging on the walls. Look real close and you might can see some patched up holes in the head. These were from the 1970's too.


----------



## Gunny146 (Mar 31, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is snagging? From what I've read some may be talking about a fish that got foul hooked or I may be reading it wrong.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2015)

Gunny146 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is snagging? From what I've read some may be talking about a fish that got foul hooked or I may be reading it wrong.



I think he's talking about intentionally snagging fish with a treble hook and big weight or some such-specifically, intentionally snagging big bedding bass, if I understand it right. There are folks who have been known to do it when the bass are bedding. All of us have probably foul hooked or unintentionally snagged fish, but I don't think most have intentionally done it on game fish.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 31, 2015)

why would you need to intentionally snag a fish on the bed?  they are easy enough to catch properly.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 31, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> why would you need to intentionally snag a fish on the bed?  they are easy enough to catch properly.



Where is the fun in that?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> why would you need to intentionally snag a fish on the bed?  they are easy enough to catch properly.



I don't know, never done it myself. I'm more in the leave'em alone while they're on the bed group myself.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 31, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't know, never done it myself. I'm more in the leave'em alone while they're on the bed group myself.



I guess you dont enjoy a good selfie then?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> I guess you dont enjoy a good selfie then?



I caught you a mess of delicious dachshunds.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

Snagging of fish-especially when it is on a bed-is just wrong on every level.....there should be significant fines and loss of fishing privileges for doing this .....only a really sorry Son of a Pistol would do this....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Snagging of fish-especially when it is on a bed-is just wrong on every level.....there should be significant fines and loss of fishing privileges for doing this .....only a really sorry Son of a Pistol would do this....



Are you talking about Bass or all fish?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Are you talking about Bass or all fish?



All Fish--------If a fella can't catch a fish with bait and a hook or a lure and a hook-and has to resort to snagging a fish-he ain't fishin' !  

Now for the next question-Netting Fish In The Waters Of The North Atlantic ?  Go for it !

But to snag fish in a farm pond, lake, or river is just wrong!!!

It is just like shooting into squirrel nests or cutting down the den tree !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2015)

I shoot carp and gar with arras while they're spawning quite often, and I enjoy it. Does that make me a sorry lowdown son of a pistol?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 31, 2015)

How about netting shad on the way to the bed or gravelin catfish done in one? It's about what you are used to.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I shoot carp and gar with arras while they're spawning quite often, and I enjoy it. Does that make me a sorry lowdown son of a pistol?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 31, 2015)

I catch flounder in day and gig them at night. Both ways legal.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I catch flounder in day and gig them at night. Both ways legal.



Not a thing in the world wrong with that !!  Giggin' Ain't Snaggin' !!


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 31, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Not a thing in the world wrong with that !!  Giggin' Ain't Snaggin' !!



So it's OK to Gig a large mouth or a trout, then


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> So it's OK to Gig a large mouth or a trout, then



Nope-That would be illegal  !


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Not a thing in the world wrong with that !!  Giggin' Ain't Snaggin' !!



I have to disagree with you on this issue. I have seen gigging and I have snagged suckers, I guarantee you snagging a sucker in moving water over river rocks is 10 times harder than gigging. This part of the Country must be full of low down sorry sons of pistols. I am surprised you would call a Fellow Sportsman that take a fish in a legal and a traditional (in KY) method a lowdown rotten son pistol.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 31, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> So it's OK to Gig a large mouth or a trout, then


 I gig bass and trout.

But it is spottail bass and winter trout. It is only legal in certain months. Those months are when the water is not clear enough and the fish move too fast.  So I don't get many if any.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

About 20 years ago at my uncle's farm pond there was this big mouth bass came rolling up on his side and go back down and come back up. My buddy tied on a rebel and snagged him. He was a whopper 8 lb er for that pond. He took him home and gave him to a Yankee that owned a plantation and that Yankee let us fish in his shonuff good pond for several years till we grew up.  In that pond there was frogs and gators and snakes and frogs and turtles and bream. We sure ate good. Only thing lacking was lions and tigers and bears, and Lions and Tigers and Bears...Oh My!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 1, 2015)

I always have big breems jump in the boat while i'm giggin frogs. Do i toss 'em back?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 1, 2015)

This is a common spring jig head that works great to mimmick a crawdad when you put your favorite skirt on it.


----------



## James Vincent (Apr 1, 2015)

Well I have sinned and a snaged some 5 ft gar On the Coosa with a rod and reel. Kinda fun. Like catching a train with your arm


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have to disagree with you on this issue. I have seen gigging and I have snagged suckers, I guarantee you snagging a sucker in moving water over river rocks is 10 times harder than gigging. This part of the Country must be full of low down sorry sons of pistols. I am surprised you would call a Fellow Sportsman that take a fish in a legal and a traditional (in KY) method a lowdown rotten son pistol.



Not-I did not say the individual was "Rotten".  Please re-read my comment-I don't like to be misquoted !  And....if you are actually from Kentucky-I now have a more thorough understanding of your position Kentucky Dawg !!  

Have a nice day-and go Snag Ya' Sum Supper Afore It Gits Too Late !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Not-I did not say the individual was "Rotten".  Please re-read my comment-I don't like to be misquoted !  And....if you are actually from Kentucky-I now have a more thorough understanding of your position Kentucky Dawg !!
> 
> Have a nice day-and go Snag Ya' Sum Supper Afore It Gits Too Late !!!



Bo$$ aint from Kentucky but he lives there!!!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 1, 2015)

*Aw Hah !!*



fish hawk said:


> Bo$$ aint from Kentucky but he lives there!!!



Ferreted it out !!!!  So Transplanted TO Kentucky !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg was very hurtful to me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't think there is a whole lot of difference in sorry and rotten.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

I enjoy some good snag-fishin every now and then.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I've never snagged a fish. Never tried to.





T.P. said:


> I enjoy some good snag-fishin every now and then.



you've changed position hoss


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

They're fish for gods sake. What's the big deal?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Anybody can catch them with bait


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Easier to catch one with bait than snag him.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Apr 1, 2015)

Why would anyone have a problem with snagging if the species and population were healthy enough that the population was not endangered by the harvest method so that it was legal?  In a number of states, there are populations of certain species of fish that allow for legal snagging.  In some cases, the species that can be snagged are considered trash fish by more elitist anglers and the ethnic populations that make up the bulk of the snaggers are doing the ecosystem a favor by removing rough fish (buffalo, carp, gizzard shad, etc.) that have gotten to big for the preferred sport species to eat.  This can tie up a lot of the biomass into dead end production unless someone harvests it.

There are also cases where a state needs to drain a lake or poison it to remove unwanted species to get a fresh start with a the proper mix of species.  Most times they will relax harvest limits and methods to allow most of the fish to be harvested so they are not wasted.  Only a fool would have a problem with snagging in this situation.

If the game managers don't have a problem with snagging, neither do I.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

Holy Cow


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

I et a sucker fish once.  Don't think it much cared how it got caught the results were the same.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> Why would anyone have a problem with snagging if the species and population were healthy enough that the population was not endangered by the harvest method so that it was legal?  In a number of states, there are populations of certain species of fish that allow for legal snagging.  In some cases, the species that can be snagged are considered trash fish by more elitist anglers and the ethnic populations that make up the bulk of the snaggers are doing the ecosystem a favor by removing rough fish (buffalo, carp, gizzard shad, etc.) that have gotten to big for the preferred sport species to eat.  This can tie up a lot of the biomass into dead end production unless someone harvests it.
> 
> There are also cases where a state needs to drain a lake or poison it to remove unwanted species to get a fresh start with a the proper mix of species.  Most times they will relax harvest limits and methods to allow most of the fish to be harvested so they are not wasted.  Only a fool would have a problem with snagging in this situation.
> 
> If the game managers don't have a problem with snagging, neither do I.



I think your use of elitists nailed it right on the head.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I snagged a fish once a bunch of times.


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 2, 2015)

No your doing a good service riding our waters of a trash fish that can destroy game fish nesting habiat


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't think there is a whole lot of difference in sorry and rotten.



None!!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Apr 2, 2015)

birddog52 said:


> No your doing a good service riding our waters of a trash fish that can destroy game fish nesting habiat



Hmmmm... Long thought here but....  It's not much more different than these folks that are ripping out native grasses in their food plots and replacing em with nonnative steroidal type trash grass...  the point is they're not doing anything for anything outside of the food plot and the overall "System". Those trash fish, if native, have a place in the System just like those fun-to-catch black bass do.  

In regards to snagging, to each his own.  I'd prefer to catch fish in a more sporting manner, or at least try.


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 2, 2015)

Like anything else fishing related - it all depends on (1) where you live. (2) your own idea of whats ethical. (3) whats a legal and an accepted method where you live. It's a personal thing.

  For instance - in Vermont on, Lake Champlain, there is an open season for shooting Northern Pike with high powered rifles. I have seen the tree stands along the edges of the marshy spawning areas. It's an old - old tradition there and is still very controversial. But still, it is practiced by a few old timers that wont quit. Some of the hook and line guys have a stroke when you even mention the subject.

  Personally - I have never cared what another person does (within the law) as long as it doesn't negatively affect me.


----------



## BendItBig (Apr 2, 2015)

Ever ran over a deer and threw it in the back of the truck?


----------



## copperheadmike (Apr 2, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> All Fish--------If a fella can't catch a fish with bait and a hook or a lure and a hook-and has to resort to snagging a fish-he ain't fishin' !
> 
> Now for the next question-Netting Fish In The Waters Of The North Atlantic ?  Go for it !
> 
> ...




Not all species of fish can be caught using bait. Snagging is about the only way to catch paddlefish (AKA spoonbill) because they feed on micro invertebrates which are kinda hard to thread onto a hook big enough to hold a 50lb fish... Snagging spoonbill is a big deal out in my home turf. It is legal and regulated by fish and game. People come from all over the country to snag them, one of the best eating freshwater species I know of. 

I agree that snagging bedding bass or other gamefish is not an ethical means of fishing, they can be caught with the appropriate lure or bait. However, snagging spoonies or none game species like gar or carp is fine by me. We always hooked a few carp snagging for spoonbill and they made great fertilizer for the garden. A lot of times, gar came home too and were cooked like any other fish.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 2, 2015)

I for one see little difference between a largemouth bass and the shiner you ram a hook through to catch the bass with.  A fish is a fish.  All fish are fun to catch with catch and release, and if you're going to eat a fish, so long as it's not endangered it doesn't matter to me what species it is or how you got it into the frying pan.  Ain't nothin' that makes one fish more special than another aside from one's opinion about it.  And you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

copperheadmike said:


> Not all species of fish can be caught using bait. Snagging is about the only way to catch paddlefish (AKA spoonbill) because they feed on micro invertebrates which are kinda hard to thread onto a hook big enough to hold a 50lb fish... Snagging spoonbill is a big deal out in my home turf. It is legal and regulated by fish and game. People come from all over the country to snag them, one of the best eating freshwater species I know of.
> 
> I agree that snagging bedding bass or other gamefish is not an ethical means of fishing, they can be caught with the appropriate lure or bait. However, snagging spoonies or none game species like gar or carp is fine by me. We always hooked a few carp snagging for spoonbill and they made great fertilizer for the garden. A lot of times, gar came home too and were cooked like any other fish.



You better be in pretty good shape if you plan on snagging Spoonbills. It is the most exhausting method of fishing I have tried.


----------



## copperheadmike (Apr 2, 2015)

^^^^

Definately not a lazy mans game!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

They have a paddlefish/spoonbill snagging season a couple counties away from me in east TN, I've threatened to go down there and try it some time.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

BendItBig said:


> Ever ran over a deer and threw it in the back of the truck?



Yep. More than once


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't see nuttin wrong with it


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm NOT an elitist


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 2, 2015)

If'n yer under 100lbs, snagging should be legal! (You will have to eat what you snag)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

BendItBig said:


> Ever ran over a deer and threw it in the back of the truck?




Sho have, got him mounted too.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> If'n yer under 100lbs, snagging should be legal! (You will have to eat what you snag)



I left that 100 LB mark behind many moons ago. But I do love eating some fried sucker, if it's cooked right.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Apr 3, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> They have a paddlefish/spoonbill snagging season a couple counties away from me in east TN, I've threatened to go down there and try it some time.


I've been planning to do this for the last 2 years, but something always comes up during the season. 2 years ago was when they had the record floods, and then last year just didn't get a chance. I may try it this year below Chickamauga dam.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Etoncathunter said:


> I've been planning to do this for the last 2 years, but something always comes up during the season. 2 years ago was when they had the record floods, and then last year just didn't get a chance. I may try it this year below Chickamauga dam.



Nice Catfish in your AVY, did you grab him.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Nice Catfish in your AVY, did you grab him.



Yeah, but only after I caught him on rod n reel.   Fat boy here don't go sticking his hand in dark creepy places, I'm kinda attached to my hand/fingers.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 4, 2015)

Etoncathunter said:


> I've been planning to do this for the last 2 years, but something always comes up during the season. 2 years ago was when they had the record floods, and then last year just didn't get a chance. I may try it this year below Chickamauga dam.



I, my self, fo I die, being of better mind would not say much a bout Chicamauga.   Folks cutting fool about Atlanter etal.  Auguster is fine. Just sayin.

Gyarden, like Mr. Gyavin drove his CensoredCensoredCensored to de gyarden .  I know it don't make no sense to most but do you reckon ole Scrapy care?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I, my self, fo I die, being of better mind would not say much a bout Chicamauga.   Folks cutting fool about Atlanter etal.  Auguster is fine. Just sayin.
> 
> Gyarden, like Mr. Gyavin drove his CensoredCensoredCensored to de gyarden .  I know it don't make no sense to most but do you reckon ole Scrapy care?





Do whaaaaaa ???


----------



## Etoncathunter (Apr 6, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I, my self, fo I die, being of better mind would not say much a bout Chicamauga.   Folks cutting fool about Atlanter etal.  Auguster is fine. Just sayin.
> 
> Gyarden, like Mr. Gyavin drove his CensoredCensoredCensored to de gyarden .  I know it don't make no sense to most but do you reckon ole Scrapy care?



Drugs are bad bro. Just say "No".


----------



## gsp754 (Apr 6, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I, my self, fo I die, being of better mind would not say much a bout Chicamauga.   Folks cutting fool about Atlanter etal.  Auguster is fine. Just sayin.
> 
> Gyarden, like Mr. Gyavin drove his CensoredCensoredCensored to de gyarden .  I know it don't make no sense to most but do you reckon ole Scrapy care?



Scrapy you took the words right out of my mouth, I couldnt have said it any better.


----------

